# Rent A Kayak?



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I m already prepping up for my trip next year to Destin. I plan on surf fishing in Sandestin area and would like to know if there are any places that rent kayaks out for a week. I think if I can get my bait out further with a kayak, I can go ahead and justify to myself buying a Penn Senator 6/0 reel!

Do places rent out kayaks?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

sry i cant help u with that but since were on the subject is there any where u can rent a fishing kayak in the pensacola area?


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

jace,

Coming across the 3-mile bridge going east.. after you get off the bridge the dive shop to the right has kayak's out front.. I think he' rents them out..


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

might try key sailing on the beach as well.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Where's Key Sailing?


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry I didn't specify......Key Sailing is on Pensacola beach and may help out jaceboat. I don't know of any offhand in the Destin area.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

GoVols sorry i kind of took away from ur post so u might want to try this place:



http://www.destinadventure.com/Kayaking.htm



or this place:

http://www.lutherspontoon.com/kayaks.html


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

GoVols:yes to renting a kayak in Destin area. Ft Walton has a place . Its a surf /kayak shop near the movie house on the main road as you go across Brookes Brifge it woudl be about 1?3 mile down on your left. Parking right next door and they have the cool Hobie Mirage ones with the foot peddles that leave your hands free to fish. Cost me about 40 or 50 $'s last time I hired one ( May 2008). They even help get it on your car top and have the stuff to make that possible if you do not have those things already.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *ElJay (7/14/2008)*GoVols:yes to renting a kayak in Destin area. Ft Walton has a place . Its a surf /kayak shop near the movie house on the main road as you go across Brookes Brifge it woudl be about 1?3 mile down on your left. Parking right next door and they have the cool Hobie Mirage ones with the foot peddles that leave your hands free to fish. Cost me about 40 or 50 $'s last time I hired one ( May 2008). They even help get it on your car top and have the stuff to make that possible if you do not have those things already.


If I'm not mistaken... it's called Liquid Sail... great bunch of guys!!!


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

40 or $50 for how long ?a day? 

We are going to be coming downto destin the 25 - aug2. i was wanting to try yak finshing myself!


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

> *fishheadspin (7/14/2008)*40 or $50 for how long ?a day?
> 
> We are going to be coming downto destin the 25 - aug2. i was wanting to try yak finshing myself!


Not for a day, it wasabout 5 or 6 hours is how long I had it out. That stuff is TIRING if you fly a desk like i do and are out of shape! Heck I was ready to go home after 3 hours but my wife was having such a good time up in the bow and her not peddling for reasons we still discuss, we stayed.

I think Liquid Sail charges around 70 or so for a day, but I may be off a little. Its about 1/3 to 1/2 the cost of a pontoon boat hire for a day. I know i did not consider it too unreasonable for hiring a $2k plus two seater Hobie Mirage. Go talk to them, they are real nice folks that go the extra mile to help you.


----------

